# Kicked off Football team for defending blind student from a bully



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

It's so beyond offensive, I can't belive they won't reverse the decision within a week or two. I can understand a week or two suspension from the team at BEST. but beyond that just shameful...

Teen who defended blind student is kicked off football team| Latest News Videos | Fox News


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Zero tolerance of demonstration of testosterone.

What was expected of him? He was to wring his hands and wait for an authority figure to arrive and do the paperwork after the violence had ended when the blind kid was down.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Government Schools have been teaching for at least 2 generations now that individuals shall not take responsibility for themselves and others. Only the "government" or in this case the "institution" or school, has the power to do anything. 

People, if you have children in government schools in the US, take them out. Do whatever it takes to properly educate them.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Boom! One shot and he's down....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

How about burning out the turds eyes? good lesson for him.
Then he can defend himself and see (pun intended) what it is like!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is what happens among many other things when Liberals run the so called education system.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Because not fighting has become more important than standing up for what's right.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is why we did not allow our children to attend public school. We also help fund our grandchildren not attending them. Get you loved ones out of public schools at all cost. They are not about education by total indoctrination.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Shit like this makes me want explode. I can't put it into words.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I vote good for him. He probably knew he would get kicked off the team. He probably knew there would be other consequences. He STILL stood up and did what was right. He STILL CHOOSE to stand up for the kid. Good on him. Deciding that the hard right was better than the easy wrong. Let's make him famous and an example of deciding when the consequences are outweighed and worth it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I guess "zero tolerance" is only applied when it fits a certain agenda. Kid protects a blind kid from a bully = kicked off the team and punished. Kid brings a suspicious clock to school that looks like a bomb = trip to WH and scholarship money!


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> How about burning out the turds eyes? good lesson for him.
> Then he can defend himself and see (pun intended) what it is like!


are you a muslim? We don't allow that harsh of a punishment here, nor should we! The kid was arrested seems fair he should be charged as an adult. Remember the days where nun's had rulers and they used them to ...educate the students on how to behave? haha Those were the good old days. As long as a Nun didn't break the ruler that would be acceptable punishment!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Shit like this makes me want explode. I can't put it into words.


This thread aggravated me to. A perfect example of the long running agenda to feminize men. I am proud to belong here to a group of real men. A dying breed indeed.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Government Schools have been teaching for at least 2 generations now that individuals shall not take responsibility for themselves and others. Only the "government" or in this case the "institution" or school, has the power to do anything.
> 
> People, if you have children in government schools in the US, take them out. Do whatever it takes to properly educate them.


Mrs SP uses the "I will put you in public school" threat when the kids don't want to sit down and do thier work. I would have been kicked out of school in kindergarten if it was like it is today. We raise our children the same way we were raised. They wouldn't make it a week in public school without being suspended for nothing more than being kids.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Zero tolerance is what you do to avoid being morally courageous to do what is just and correct.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> are you a muslim? We don't allow that harsh of a punishment here, nor should we! The kid was arrested seems fair he should be charged as an adult. Remember the days where nun's had rulers and they used them to ...educate the students on how to behave? haha Those were the good old days. As long as a Nun didn't break the ruler that would be acceptable punishment!


First off never call me a f**k'n muzslime.

If you have read any of my postings related to the subject, you would never question my muzslime position.

I am not a religious fanatic, but the bible calls an eye for an eye. even though he did not take his sight.

The type makes me sick, just like a woman beater. My statement was an expression of my frustration.

Those types will escalate to greater crimes later in life, they are the predator type..

You sound like the type who would just stand there and watch.

I remember those Nun's well, Catherine Carmody, Mary Murphy, Theresa McCann, Carolyn Flynn, I got beat plenty with a bamboo stick not a ruler,

even for minor things.

They would beat the offending hand red, other times it was pants down and a red ass.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh ok I don't know people very well here yet. My mistake. Keep in mind the eye for an eye was from Exodus. which is from the Old testament. The New testament is how we should live our lives now, Jesus shows us the way by telling us to turn the cheek. Like I'm sure you did when that nun was coming after you with that bamboo stick. haha. The nun's I had used a ruler, I swear those rulers must have been made with rebar! I think the kid did right, though even if he hit a bully he should have gotten his bum slapped red, then afterwards an ice cream for doing the right thing. That's the important lesson in life, even when you do the right thing you can be subject to punishment. taking him off the football team is NOT the right way of dealing with the situation!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SecretPrepper said:


> Mrs SP uses the "I will put you in public school" threat when the kids don't want to sit down and do thier work. I would have been kicked out of school in kindergarten if it was like it is today. We raise our children the same way we were raised. They wouldn't make it a week in public school without being suspended for nothing more than being kids.


 Thank you at least they will have a chance at free thinking.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Oh ok I don't know people very well here yet. My mistake. Keep in mind the eye for an eye was from Exodus. which is from the Old testament. The New testament is how we should live our lives now, Jesus shows us the way by telling us to turn the cheek. Like I'm sure you did when that nun was coming after you with that bamboo stick. haha. The nun's I had used a ruler, I swear those rulers must have been made with rebar! I think the kid did right, though even if he hit a bully he should have gotten his bum slapped red, then afterwards an ice cream for doing the right thing. That's the important lesson in life, even when you do the right thing you can be subject to punishment. taking him off the football team is NOT the right way of dealing with the situation!


 If the rest of that team were any kind of young men they would all walk off the team in support of their team mate.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

I guess we can be a bit less outraged... I seen at least 2 news stories report that the kid defending the blind student was NOT on the Football team at the time of the fight. Either he was suspended from the team before OR he left the team on his own choice before the fight. I guess we will have to wait for more information before we know what happened. Also the kid defending the blind student was NOT arrested but the bully was. I think they both were suspended not sure for how long. Might be the appropriate response, well considering you can't spank a kid seems not sending them to school is a bad thing? I remember in my day managing to fake being sick 1-2 days and loved staying at home watching TV all day haha. Not sure if being suspended is a punishment or an reward.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

...but I will admit those students who did nothing to try to stop it should have been punished for NOT deterring bullying. Maybe after school detention and watching some educational videos!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

he was not kicked off the team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Student Who Defended Classmate In Huntington Beach School Fight Not Suspended « CBS Los Angeles

Erroneous reports had also circulated that Pine had been kicked off the school football team, but he actually left the squad last spring and was not on this year's roster, according to Huntington Beach Union High School District spokeswoman Alyssa Griffiths.

While it's the school district's policy not to discuss student discipline, officials deviated from that police in this case after being granted permission from Pine's parents, said Griffiths.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The bully was wearing a ****** snow cap in California. I don't know why texacalis wear cold weather gear in the desert. My brother lives in Huntington Beach. They said the bully got arrested. I expected a full presidential pardon.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Send him down here we will put him in a private school and find him a slot on a team.


----------

